# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Lizardfolk Monk

## Waffleinsanity

Good Morning,

I am making an attempt to create this build if possible. 
I have been trying to make a viable Lizardfolk class combo, which i find incredibly difficult since all the skills generally split stat wise (DEX for Natural Armor, STR for Natural Attacks and a CON/WIS bonus)

Then I came across the below image, and realized I could make most of his attacks DEX based and benefit that way. My questions are, Which Monk would best benefit this (I was originally trying VERY hard to make a ranger as I liked the idea of a Lizardfolk Man-Hunter, but I guess I will have to find a way to make monk work.

I understand the game is supposed to be fun, and I am really attached to my lizard people, I am just curious if anyone else has taken the time to make some interesting lizardfolk monk builds which work well. My DM is open to most anything as long as it has good flavor and makes "sense" (we all hate min maxing and multi classes that just don't fit without a good story.)

TLDR:
How to translate the below image into a PC as opposed to a monster.

Thank you for your help!

----------


## ProsecutorGodot

The most difficult part of playing a Lizardfolk, as I've experienced in my efforts to make one, is that you can't start with higher than a 15 in your main stat unless you pick a wisdom based caster class (or are rolling for stats).

Having a +2 isn't a killer at early levels but the real issue comes from monks specifically being multi ability dependant (MAD).

That said, it's not that hard to make a Lizardfolk Monk. Cha is a free dump stat, it makes far too much sense for most monks not to be great speakers and being a lizardfolk only makes that more likely. Intelligence is another optional dump stat. Strength isn't technically a dump stat but you don't need it to be very high and can choose to dump it.

Gotta pump up Dex primarily, Con and Wis to taste.

10/15/16/16/8/8 is your stat line with point buy at level 1, not so bad actually. You probably just go Open Hand because it's generally good as a subclass.

tl;dr - You're making a Lizardfolk monk, it's just like making any other monk except you're a Lizardfolk.

----------


## Naanomi

It makes your bite damage go up as an unarmed attack, which is fun... a lizardman Monk can be really savage; an open hand (open maw?) Monk getting an instant death bite at high levels

Most naturally, they fit as Druids to me... Druid Armor caps at DEX+2 anyways and wildshape makes the bite/heal usable even with low STR

----------


## CTurbo

Lizardfolk make great Monks. Yes your Dex will hurt a little in the beginning but you're overall character will be strong. I'd start 14 Dex, 16 Con, 16 Wis and you'd have 10, 10, 8 for the other 3. Bump Dex at 4 and 8 and maybe even 12 so yeah you're not going to have much room for feats, but that's ok because Monks aren't really feat dependent. If it was my character, I'd use all 5 ASIs to max Dex and Wis. 

Yes you can use Dex for your bite and will scale up to a 1d10 just as your other unarmed attacks will. You have a built in tail whip that other characters don't get lol

Open Hand is the most obvious choice since your save DC is going to be good from the start, but I actually prefer Long Death.

----------


## PeteNutButter

I've been thinking about the lizardfolk a lot lately and have been trying to come up with a viable build for one.  I was just about to make a thread discussing their odd armor mechanics...

At any rate as a Lizard monk, I'd go for long death as I think it fits the best RP feel.  If I were doing point buy I'd go hard into dumping everything but dex, con and wis.  I'd end up with 8, 15, 17, 8, 16, 8.  It's a little sloppy, but your first ASI nets you con and dex which is a way of making your race actually work for you, as you end up with higher con than most monks will ever see (18).  Being behind on ASIs on the most ASI dependent class hurts, but it is only 1 behind, and you'll have fighter hp so not all bad.  The THP from long death and the higher con can help make up for the damage you'll be taking from having a lower AC.

Honestly though the d6 unarmed bite only helps you levels 1-4 and the other racials are fairly wasted.  I think lizardfolk make great monk dippers as they can keep hitting unarmed for a full d6 while wearing armor and using non-monk weapons.  You could wear plate and do a flurry of bites if you had 2+ monk levels.

----------


## Grod_The_Giant

> I think lizardfolk make great monk dippers as they can keep hitting unarmed for a full d6 while wearing armor and using non-monk weapons.  You could wear plate and do a flurry of bite if you had 2+ monk levels.


Basically this, yeah. Monk 1/Ranger would be solid-- grab Archery Style and you'd make a great switch-hitter. Max out Dex first, then start boosting Wis to continue improving AC.

----------


## Mortis_Elrod

My favorite race for my second third and fourth favorite classes.  Ranger/Monk fit like a glove and fit like a a gator skin glove with Lizardfolk. Makes a decent strength monk too if you go Barb/Monk. 

I love the idea of a Gloom Stalker  Monk Lizardfolk has such a great flavor as a predator stalking his prey. sneak up, grapple then bite them before taking them to the ground.

----------


## xroads

> I was originally trying VERY hard to make a ranger as I liked the idea of a Lizardfolk Man-Hunter, but I guess I will have to find a way to make monk work.


Have you considered giving him the "Bounty Hunter" background? This would let you take advantage of the monk class but have the flavor of a man hunter.

----------


## Waffleinsanity

Thank you all for so many responses!
I really appreciate the help, I like the thought of the monk ranger multiclass and never really put too much thought into multiclassing.
I do wish there were pays to bump up the power of natural attacks a little more, like a natural attack fighting style of some sort.
But I do like everything so far, as put by most in the post, it's really hard to make them work for almost any class, thematically they fit well anywhere, but stat wise... They just feel so unfocused.

If I were to go ranger/monk... What ranger archetype would be best?

----------


## Spacehamster

> Thank you all for so many responses!
> I really appreciate the help, I like the thought of the monk ranger multiclass and never really put too much thought into multiclassing.
> I do wish there were pays to bump up the power of natural attacks a little more, like a natural attack fighting style of some sort.
> But I do like everything so far, as put by most in the post, it's really hard to make them work for almost any class, thematically they fit well anywhere, but stat wise... They just feel so unfocused.
> 
> If I were to go ranger/monk... What ranger archetype would be best?


Gloom stalker, extra attack first round, WIS to initiative, improved darkvision, extra movement first round, extra damage on the extra attack if it hits, invisible to darkvision in the dark.

----------


## MagneticKitty

If you're just wanting lizardfolk, here's an interesting idea. (Wouldn't work by raw unless your teeth count as a pact of blade weapons. For warlock)
Pact of blade hexblades (allows you to use your main stat charisma instead of strength modfier on weapon)
Pump Cha and con. Dex will be good for ac.

Or! Shillelagh from druid. Magic initiate druid + ranger allows you to attack with your wisdom stat instead of str. Also you can pick up produce flame or ranged/utility cantrip and a nice lv 1 spell you can cast with ranger slots. So you can do ranger and dump dex and still use bite. By raw bite is not light and cannot be dual weilder. But if I was DM I'd allow it. You can always ask. And then pick dual weilding fighting style. Or Mariner (+1 ac and a climbing speed)

Maybe dm will let you do beast master revised with a gator, that'd be cool.

Edit: nevermind shillelagh doesn't work on teeth. Darn it

----------


## CTurbo

I think Shadow Monk with a Gloom Stalker Ranger dip has great synergy, but I would probably go Long Death Monk with a Hunter Ranger dip if you really want to multiclass. 

I think the Lizardfolk is a strong race for any Wis based class, and at least a decent choice for every other class. Your attack stat is only one ASI behind and that is not the end of the world.

----------


## Nielspeterdejon

> Have you considered giving him the "Bounty Hunter" background? This would let you take advantage of the monk class but have the flavor of a man hunter.


A bit late, but I love the backgrounds in Wrath of the Righteous! I am playing with Pathfinder 1st edition in real life now, but I can't seem to find any of that in the real tabletop game itself. Where can I look those backgrounds up? And are they standard?

----------


## truemane

*Metamagic Mod*: can Lizardfolk be (Thread) Necromancers?

----------

